# Ferry to Morocco Cheap Ticket



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Folks, we are on our second day in Morocco and thought we would share this piece of info with you.
From Algeciras to Cueta (Sebta) with our van 2.98 HIGH 5.98 LENGTH and 2 persons return we had been quoted 350 Euros. Someone told us to try Antonio and HE CHARGED 94 EUROS RETURN

We were given the following contact Antonio Roberto at VIAJES TRAVELSUR? S.A.L ESTACION MARITIMA? LOCAL B-1 Algeciras tel 956 651 321

In the main port terminal enter the front entrance turn left ignore all the ticket stalls find a door in the left of the terminal leading into a narrow corridor. The first office on the left is the one you want.

Tell them an Irishman sent you . Hope this helps someone save money ( dear to my heart) the way it saved us.

Any questions will try and answer as we get email access. BAR


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well that does sound like a bargain - wonder how he does it....

Hope someone else can use it.

Carol


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

carol said:


> Well that does sound like a bargain - wonder how he does it....


Some questions are best not asked.. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Could you also let us know how you get on with internet access. When i have been down there have always wanted to go over but i need to be able to get online a least a couple of times a day.


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> Could you also let us know how you get on with internet access. When i have been down there have always wanted to go over but i need to be able to get online a least a couple of times a day.


Really good internet access in most reasonable sized towns. The campsite up in the mountains in Chefchouaen had 5 computers when we wernt even expecting electricity/ No problem so far:

People are unbelievably helpful and friendly and apart from a few beggars it is an interesting place to see. Today we saw the Roman City of Volubilis, the fartherst oupost of the Romans and there is quite a lot to see. Near it is the town of Moulay Idriss the birthplace of Islam in Morocco.
We met some motorhome facts folks on our travels today and they were very well versed on the country.
You should come and see it.

Bar


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> Well that does sound like a bargain - wonder how he does it....
> 
> Hope someone else can use it.
> 
> Carol


scotjimland.......Some questions are best not asked..

Some agents in Algeciras are selling "residence" tickets that can have a face value as low as 28euro. That is OK as long as the check-in does not notice [or care] that you are clearly not a resident of Ceuta. A one-way ticket back to Spain can then be very high ......... :roll:

.


----------

